# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Aaron Brooks Wolters!!!



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday on the B-I-G 4-0! And many, many more to follow!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the club, man!

Hope your Birthday is a great one!


----------



## imalko (Jun 26, 2009)

Wish you very happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## ontos (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey, Happy Birthday Aaron, have a great day and may you get some cool lenses for that camera.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday ABW!!!!!


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey, Happy Birthday!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday, Aaron!


----------



## v2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## seesul (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy B´day m8! What a way how to spend a Friday´s afternoon8)


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2009)

Yo dude, have a great one.

Now, a little tip for you....dont put forty candles on your cake (its a fire risk at your age !!!), use a forty watt bulb....its cheaper, less hassle and you can switch it off when you pretend to blow it out (saves embarrassement when you cant actually blow out all the candles !)

And we all want see extreme close up shots (macro even !) of the ABW birthday cake...so no pressure really !.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 26, 2009)

happy B'day ABW


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Aaron, hope u had a good one man....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2009)

Happie Burfdae, ABW!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Aaron, all the best man!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday Aaron. Enjoy it!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Aaron!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2009)

*My best wishes Mate. A Happy Birthday ABW !!!*


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 26, 2009)

happy Birthday!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy  Burpday!


----------



## trackend (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday Aaron you old wrinkly


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'd take pictures but the camera is on the operating table. Thank you for all the well wishes, much appreciated. And now I must go mow the lawn.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Aaron.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've eaten WAY too much. WOW!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Aaron, hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2009)

Ooops! Missed this one! Better late than never, so here's a belated Happy Birthday - hope you had a great day!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------

